# Paragon mini second channel issue



## Sabardo (Mar 25, 2020)

Hi,

I builded the paragon mini and it worked fine on both channel.

Then i tested different IC's which none of them worked with the pedal and then I installed the original IC back to second channel accidently upside down and now that channel only makes really low sound and the level potentiometer makes this scratching noise when turned.

Any advice where to start troubleshooting?


----------



## music6000 (Mar 25, 2020)

Which one are you referring too , Top or Bottom IC.


----------



## Sabardo (Mar 25, 2020)

Yes, the right side.


----------



## music6000 (Mar 25, 2020)

That is 1st channel  on Input Jack, Do you mean Bottom or Top IC


----------



## Sabardo (Mar 25, 2020)

I mean the top IC.


----------



## music6000 (Mar 25, 2020)

Do a DMM Continuity Test on Matching Dots
Test from Component side as Pictured:


----------



## Sabardo (Mar 25, 2020)

All of those spots seems to chek out with DMM.


----------



## music6000 (Mar 25, 2020)

Sabardo said:


> All of those spots seems to chek out with DMM.


Do you have Insulators on 3 Pots under between PCB?
4558D, TL072, OPA2134, 5532, All these should work.
Did you mess with 2 slide switches under IC's before it stop working.
Try switching all 4 sliders to see if you get Sound


----------



## Sabardo (Mar 25, 2020)

I tested all the possibly configurations on those slide switches.

Pots are insulated so they dont sort out to pcb or to the other pots.


----------



## music6000 (Mar 25, 2020)

Get Voltage readings on the 8 IC Pins.


----------



## Sabardo (Mar 25, 2020)

1. 1.157
2. 0.652
3. 0.652
4. ground
5. 0.573
6. 1.164
7. 0.652
8. 0.623

I get same readings from the lower working IC


----------



## music6000 (Mar 25, 2020)

These are all wrong bar 0v on 4. Ground.
There is no way the other Half of the pedal could work with these Voltages!
Is the DMM set for DC Voltage


----------

